# fun for kitty



## chiefslady66 (Oct 12, 2016)

After having several cats at different times of my life...and having two now, have learned that cats are like humans in way where they need to wear out the energy and games that work the mind...I was playing music on youtube.com a couple months ago, and for the giggles looked up games for cats...well what do you know they have them! Just warning once your cat or cats discover this ,make sure to have a laptop or tablet for them lol my cat begs for my computer so I play the games on a table I have...they have a game of a red laser string...and ones to try and catch the mouse or just hrs of wild birds,squirrels etc...my one cat is sooo addicted!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness didn't even know such things existed! I'm afraid to try them...If she decides she likes one of the games, will I ever be able to use my laptop in peace again? It's awfully tempting though.


----------

